
Showcase of Web Design in Russia  - yannis
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/10/17/global-web-design-russia/
======
RevRal
Hmm, they're pretty. But they look like things I'd have designed eight years
ago if I wasn't concerned with user bandwidth.

~~~
ilyak
Most screenshots here are from first pages. Most good looking sites have
distinctively looking first pages and much cleaner internal pages with more
text, less clutter and unrelated images. Therefore it might be biased.

~~~
puns
You also have to remember this is a showcase, and sites with a lot of visuals
tend to make better showcases simply because they're more fun to look at even
if they're not easier or even more fun to actually use.

------
c00p3r
Good show case. But if you will take a look at the sites of most of big
Russian banks, social networks and corporations, you will discover Lebedev's
label at the bottom of the page. His studio is the only 1st tier player - just
consider the list of customers and revenue figures. And it is not an
promotion, is a sad and unpleasant fact. Sure, younger generations of
designers already emerging, but it is almost impossible to secure money in
Russia nowadays, without being involved in corruption.

